# Detect 3d Doesn't work



## thetarget (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey.... I'm playing X3... a really gfx intensive game.... yesterday i noticed that... when i tab out... my profile is still at default... 250/200 instead of my own 450/243... how is that so?


----------



## Mercenary4 (Mar 31, 2006)

It would help if you posted specs. Probably 'cause you have a 9600 or lower, and didn't unlock it!


----------



## thetarget (Apr 1, 2006)

YEs i unlocked it... Or else it wouldn't be OCed. I'll move it manually to my profile if i'm going to the games.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Apr 1, 2006)

What graphicd card do you have?


----------



## Frogger (Apr 1, 2006)

he has this card ........http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=10200


----------



## Mercenary4 (Apr 1, 2006)

You can overclock and not have unlocked the driver. The 9550 in my wifes rig is overclocked all the time at 400/200, with no problems. Installed a Vantec IceBurq kooler (the copper one) and Thermaltake memory koolers 'cause they are the proper size for the memory chips. Haven't used any other profiles except the one to OC to 400/200 at log on. 
What drivers and which ATI tool version are you using? You also may want to check and see if your graphics card has had to reset itself, this can cause clock speeds to return to default.


----------



## thetarget (Apr 1, 2006)

Nope it hasn't if i set it manually.... The drivers is the newest one i think... 6.3


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Apr 1, 2006)

What ATI Tool are you using?


----------



## thetarget (Apr 1, 2006)

0.25 Beta 1.4


----------



## Mercenary4 (Apr 1, 2006)

When you set the desired frequencies, save them and give it a name. I name mine "Turbo", you can name it anything you want. Then go to Startup option in Settings and tell Tool to start up with Windows(I use registery, instead of Startup All Users/Current User) and load that profile. I tell Tool to close after that, and CCC reads 400/200. The whole idea is to get CCC to read the frequencies, since it controls the video card. All the other settings that Tool can do, CCC handles, (except for unlocking 7000-9600) and it is best to leave it that way.

Now with the 2006 AIW (it has the same GPU, just has default speed of 324 instead of 250) seems to not work to well with Tool, when I start up CCC reads 375/200 or 324/196. I log off and back on and CCC will read the 400/200. Same GPU and memory, but it seems to act a little different. This is probably 'cause the bios is different. That and the AIW 2006 has reached 499/254, go figure!

Try .24 since the .25 series is geared for newer cards, mostly PCI-E. I run .25.10 on the 9550 with no problems, haven't tried .25.14 yet. My wife gets funny when she sees me doing anything with her computer even though I built it!


----------



## thetarget (Apr 3, 2006)

haha... thx for the advice


----------



## Mercenary4 (Apr 3, 2006)

I've never used the detect 3D app option, but the way it works according to the "documentation" for Tool is that it OC's when your 3D app starts, and reverts to default profile(what ever you tell it default is)  when the 3D app closes. Tool won't OC your card all the time by using the detect 3D app, in theory. A lot is theory, who knows what really works and what doesn't.

Good luck.


----------

